# dispatching with 22 mag



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

is dispatching a fox or **** in a trap with a 22mag to much fur damage?
Thanx


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Should do just fine, but a 22LR is all that you need if they are in a trap.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I use a .22 short which puts down even the largest coyote instantly if the shot is accurately placed. I tried the CB's but they lack the power needed for a quick dispatch.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

A .22 LR or short works just fine, just shoot em right between the eyes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Come on, use your bare hands. :lol:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

This might be better discussed thru PM's so it doesnt turn out bad.


----------

